

Show HN : One click DDG search  - init0
http://h3manth.com/content/one-click-duckduckgo
Search any selected text
======
Khao
Weird : On chrome this website prompts me to download a file named ddg.ogg

~~~
init0
Oops! Which OS? Mac?

~~~
Khao
Windows 7 using Chrome 18 (stable)

